# Elmo's Fish Pics!



## Da Plant Man (Apr 7, 2010)

Here is a question, how do you get the background so black? Do you edit out the background, or is the the above tank flash? 

Also, can I have your camera and/or camera skillz? :hihi:


----------



## TickleMyElmo (Aug 13, 2009)

Da Plant Man said:


> Here is a question, how do you get the background so black? Do you edit out the background, or is the the above tank flash?
> 
> Also, can I have your camera and/or camera skillz? :hihi:


I do add a little contrast, but its mostly from the off camera flash being above the tank. I used matte black paint for the background as well, since I didn't want any reflections from the flash going off...

The camera isnt so important, I could take the same pics with a D90, as far as the skills, depends how much to airmail myself to Washington :hihi:


----------



## mmccarthy781 (Jul 7, 2011)

I love the black backgrounds  It helps the subject stand out and makes everything look a bit more "mysterious".


----------



## TickleMyElmo (Aug 13, 2009)

mmccarthy781 said:


> I love the black backgrounds  It helps the subject stand out and makes everything look a bit more "mysterious".


Sorry I'm a little late, but thanks! I love the black background too, really makes everything pop and adds mystery like you said


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

Nice pics, I like 3 and 14 the best. Are all these with flash above tank? Did you modify the flash output?


----------



## ValMM (Feb 22, 2011)

Ooh! Pretty! You must practice a lot at that(and have a good camera). All pictures I take of small things are blurry.


----------



## Ariel Mc (Feb 17, 2012)

me too i got 2 java ferns from petsmart on friday:bounce: :icon_mrgr


----------



## TickleMyElmo (Aug 13, 2009)

houseofcards said:


> Nice pics, I like 3 and 14 the best. Are all these with flash above tank? Did you modify the flash output?


Yes, all with off camera flash above the tank...and yes, but the actual power varies so much that I really couldn't give you a solid answer, it really just depends on the shot...The SB-600 itself was bare though, just the plain ol' flash with no modifiers if that's what you meant...



ValMM said:


> Ooh! Pretty! You must practice a lot at that(and have a good camera). All pictures I take of small things are blurry.


Heh, you could definitely say that. I am a pro photographer though, so I should be able to get nice results more easily than someone that just started, so don't give me too much credit :icon_wink


----------



## houseofcards (Mar 21, 2009)

TickleMyElmo said:


> Yes, all with off camera flash above the tank...and yes, but the actual power varies so much that I really couldn't give you a solid answer, it really just depends on the shot...The SB-600 itself was bare though, just the plain ol' flash with no modifiers if that's what you meant...
> 
> Heh, you could definitely say that. I am a pro photographer though, so I should be able to get nice results more easily than someone that just started, so don't give me too much credit :icon_wink


Yep, thanks that's what I was looking for if you used any modifiers on the flash or other equipment.


----------



## TickleMyElmo (Aug 13, 2009)

Thought I'd share a different take on a self portrait! Rest of the fish pics are on the way soon....figured I would try the SB-910 out tonight instead of the usual SB-600, not that it makes much difference with fish pics lol...

1.

3009 ~ Master of Light by Hyer Expectations Photography, on Flickr

^That one was taken with the 50mm 1.4G, but the rest that will be posted soon were taken with the 24-70...

Added:

2. Special Guest Appearance by Mr. Shrimp!

0EH_3022 by Hyer Expectations Photography, on Flickr

3.

0EH_3032 by Hyer Expectations Photography, on Flickr

4.

0EH_3048 by Hyer Expectations Photography, on Flickr

5.

0EH_2974 by Hyer Expectations Photography, on Flickr

6.

0EH_3092 by Hyer Expectations Photography, on Flickr


7. Low gravity Fish! 

0EH_3031 by Hyer Expectations Photography, on Flickr


----------



## GraphicGr8s (Apr 4, 2011)

What's your photographic specialty?


----------



## TickleMyElmo (Aug 13, 2009)

Added the pics 2 posts above!



GraphicGr8s said:


> What's your photographic specialty?


Weddings :thumbsup:


----------



## Linsanity (Feb 23, 2012)

Very nice photos! 
I wanted to use them to be my calendar pictures at work (company so cheap these days that they don't even buy us calendars) but with the big black background it will kill the toner. Do you have some in white background?


----------



## Ibn (Nov 19, 2003)

No macro shots? I know you must have a macro lens of some sort in your bag.


----------



## TickleMyElmo (Aug 13, 2009)

Linsanity said:


> Very nice photos!
> I wanted to use them to be my calendar pictures at work (company so cheap these days that they don't even buy us calendars) but with the big black background it will kill the toner. Do you have some in white background?


Thanks! Unfortunately I don't have any with a white background :icon_conf



Ibn said:


> No macro shots? I know you must have a macro lens of some sort in your bag.


Nope, as much as a I want a macro lens, I don't really neeeeeed one. The 24-70 gets to 1:3, which I find to be close enough for my purposes. I want a macro lens for my fish pics, but its really not something I pressingly need business wise just yet. Eventually for sure, just have other more pressing business expenses to handle first :thumbsup:


----------



## TickleMyElmo (Aug 13, 2009)

Might as well add these here too lol...

1.

0EH_4659 by Erick Joseph Photography, on Flickr



2.

0EH_4622 by Erick Joseph Photography, on Flickr



3. *A-Team, ASSEMBLE!* lol...

0EH_4603 by Erick Joseph Photography, on Flickr



4.

0EH_4686 by Erick Joseph Photography, on Flickr



5.

0EH_4601 by Erick Joseph Photography, on Flickr



6.

0EH_4652 by Erick Joseph Photography, on Flickr



7.

0EH_4665 by Erick Joseph Photography, on Flickr



8.

0EH_4604 by Erick Joseph Photography, on Flickr



9.

0EH_4681 by Erick Joseph Photography, on Flickr



10.* I can touch my tongue to my nose!*...Don't see it?

0EH_4605 by Erick Joseph Photography, on Flickr

11. *How 'bout now?* 

0EH_4605-2 by Erick Joseph Photography, on Flickr


----------

